# Masterbuilt Extra Wide - Cookin' with Gas



## pars (May 30, 2011)

I bought my Masterbuilt for my birthday in early April. I had read all the reviews and knew what to expect. Poor fitting / leaky door - Chip pan that catches fire --

Those things are true. First fire for seasoning proved it out. The only modification that I made right away was to get rid of the chip pan and replace it with a standard chip box that you might use on your grill. Surprisingly this worked great. I stole a rack (that you might find in the drawer under you range) from my wife, and it was perfect for setting over the fire and put the chip box on. I will post some pictures soon. 
I'm not sure how I'm going to address the door issue. I may add two more latches. The Masterbuilt only has one in the middle. I suspect adding one at the top and bottom might help a lot. I may also use some kind of gasketing material to help. As it can get pretty cool here in NH - controlling and conserving heat can be critical.

This smoker is huge -- As a hobbyist, I don't know if I will ever fill the racks. What I have learned is that I need to add some time to my cooking as opposed to my much smaller vertical bullet. I have done Chicken - Ribs - and a pork butt and all were under done even with careful attention to temp. I was just given a gift of a really nice smoker thermometer with a wireless remote for monitoring. I will try this soon. 

I know there are a lot of opinions about cooking with gas. I guess my take on it is that I don't feel the heat source is as important as the rubs, brine's, slathers and the wood used.

As a newbie - I may be way off base here, but that is my mindset at this time. I have a lot to learn and I'm certain I will find a wealth of helpful information here.

Pars


----------



## jakethessnake (May 30, 2011)

Depending on how bad it is, the gap really isnt all that crucial. Mine doesn't have much of a gap and I've used it down to around 10 degrees with the burner no more than 50% at any time. The chip pan as well as water pan are a joke though. I ended up getting a big baking pan from Walmart that holds about a gallon of water without sloshing over.


----------



## cliffsmoking (Jun 1, 2011)

Say, I am new to the forum, but I have been a fan for years.  I have one of these smokers and was able to get the door to close much better, by adjusting the latch.


----------



## pars (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Cliff --- I have played around a bit with the latch which pulls the door in snuggly except for the top and bottom. I have manhandled the door a bit to shape and bend but it is still pretty leaky.

I am considering some rope or silicon gasketing. 

Once I figure this all out I will post some pictures of the mod.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## papad (Jun 6, 2011)

I would be interested to know how that smoker is working out. Have you used it yet? Reason I ask, is because Bass Pro Shop has it on sale for $179 and I'm really considering getting one.

Anybody that can give me any info on it? I read all the reviews on Bass Pro's site, but they don't have the pertinent information like how it works as far as holding temps and even cooking, how much propane it uses, you know, the good stuff. All they talk about are the usual things, "the chip pan is garbage, the water pan is too small, can't get the temps low enough, can't get the temps high enough."

I figure I should be able to get better from the guys here, (if anyone has first hand knowledge).

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## pars (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey there Papad --- I haven't had this unit long enough to answer all of your questions, but will pass along what I can.

I purchased this from Bass Pro back in early April. Previously I had been using a vintage Charbroil Bullet that my Father In Law won in a contest. It was also a gas unit. I haven't had any problems with temperature control. I'm not sure if that will be true in the colder weather that we see here in NH. I do use a Maverick Redi Check thermometer and find that the gauge on the unit seems about 10 degrees lower.

Everything you read in the reviews that are out there are true. Lousy chip pan - water pan too small -- poorly fitting door.

These are all things that can be corrected and adjusted which I am in the process of doing. 
As for some Pros's - this unit is huge. I can't imagine how much you can fit in this thing -- certainly more than I will need.

Assembly was easy and the overall quality of the unit is good. If you enjoy the ease of cookin' with gas and have lots of mouths to feed - I would not hesitate to recommend this unit.

Good Luck and Good Smokin'

Pars


----------



## papad (Jun 7, 2011)

Pars,

Thank you for the reply. I went over to our local Bass Pro to look at one in person (only a 10 minute drive, which makes it nice). You're right, it is quite large. Just what I want. I don't smoke very often, but when I do, I like to fill them up.

Think I'll pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## otis857 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pars,

  Its hard to go wrong for the price with the XL. When I bought mine, Bass Pro Shops dropped the GOSM big block for the XL, so I couldnt compare the two. Jakethesnake, myself and others have posted on the mods needed to make them work great. If you're the least bit handy, it wont be a problem. I went a little crazy with mine, insulating it and even adding a chimney, but it works like a champ now. ANd I cant tell any difference in the taste of meat cooked with gas vs wood or charcoal, but the convenience of gas cooking is sure nice.


----------



## pars (Jun 8, 2011)

Papad -------

I really think you can't go wrong. With some minor modifications you will have a easy to operate - extra large - competitively priced unit.

I do recommend picking up a Maverick Smoker Temp unit. The one I have has a remote unit so I can monitor the temp of the smoker and the temp of the meat from inside the house. I really love that as I don't have to glue myself to the smoker.

Go For It -- You won't regret it.

:)


----------



## cliffsmoking (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I could give you more of a report, but so far I have only seasoned mine.  I made a grease deflector and some sausage hanging rails out of angle aluminum I had around.  First Test, I only had the door thermometer to go by, without even firing it up in the sun was 115 degrees.  I need to put a oven thermometer inside and try some more settings.  On the lowest setting, I could get the smoker down to about 250.  I am hoping that the door thermometer is way off, because I want to smoke sausage and jerky, I have to get down to 180 to do that.  May have to use an electric hot plate without the propane to get that low.


----------



## pars (Jun 9, 2011)

To help to lower the temp -- make sure the slide vent in the back of the unit is wide open. That will help to release some of the heat.

I sometimes use that vent to help raise and lower the temp.

:)


----------



## cliffsmoking (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Pars, I will give that a try.  I think it was wide open, but I will make sure on the next test.


----------



## otis857 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cliff, I had this problem with temps, especially in the Az sun. I found that there is not much air flow through the smoker compared to other models. Other smokers have bottom mounted adjustable vents, which this one does not. I added a chimney out of 3" exhaust tubing and eliminated the cheesy slide vent, which greatly increased the air flow and its easier to get temps down to as low as 200 degrees now. An easier alteration would be to add 1 or 2 vents down low vs fabbing a chimney to increase the air flow


----------



## cliffsmoking (Jun 14, 2011)

Otis857,  Thanks for the suggestion, I was thinking that I might need to do something like that.  That might get me low enough for Sausage Smoking (180 degrees) 

I did some more experimenting this weekend and with the settings on Low, the outside gauge said 250, the oven thermometer inside said 225.  Not bad for brisket and ribs.  At halfway between low and med, the outside gauge said 350 and the oven thermometer inside read 300.  Quite a ways off on the outside thermometer.  I am sure in winter it will get low enough.

I may have to put in that extra vent, or use the electric hot plate method when I want to smoke sausage or bacon.


----------



## j4165y (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are the mods that I did to the masterbuilt extra wide propane.


----------



## 18wheelinman (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine. I am currently in South Plainfiled, NJ picking up a load that's going to West Virginia. On my way there, I am going to stop off at the Bass Pro in Harrisburg and purchase this unit. Been anticipating buying it for several months now.


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello guys,

I am thinking on going out and getting one of these today.I have been looking around for awhile.I was thinking the master forge two door smoker butI tihnk it will be to small for my needs.I currently have an old brinkman bullet electric smoker.It has done ok over the years.Just want to up grade.If I get it I will let everyone know what I think.Bass pro is about 40 minutes from me so i made sure I called first.They said they had them in stock for $199.


----------



## otis857 (Aug 19, 2011)

Jlmacc,

   If you need the larger capacity, its hard to go wrong with the XL for the price and the size. If you watch the specials at BPS, you can pick it up for $20-30 less too. They have their issues, but what product like this for under $200 wont? There are a lot of threads here on how to get the most out of them and with a few minor tweeks, they work pretty damn good


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah well I couldn't wait for the sale LOL,I have been looking around for awhile and had the day off work so told the wife I was going to pick it up.I have it assembled now.I was wondering if olive oil would work to season it?I have some kind of pam spray but it is butter flavored,not sure if that would be a good idea.It seems they pre olied it too,but I want to go over it again because it seems they didn't do a great job.Well let me know what you guys think and I will let you know how it works by the end of the weekend going to smoke something this eekend...just not sure what


----------



## pars (Aug 19, 2011)

You will love this thing !! I love mine. It takes some minor mods and tweeking - but WOW  - this thing is a monster. I think the WOW factor will kick in when you take it out of the box and put the legs on it. Take some pics and post them when you get it up and running.

Good Luck with your new smoker !


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I am going to love this thing.It is HUGE!I used vegtable oil to season.I am using cherry wood to season it.The chunks kept catching fire...as I have read with the wood pan.I have a cast iron pan I put on top of the factory wood pan and it is doing awesome with that.Thin blue smoke now.Can't wait to use this thing.I can't find my cord for my camera to connect to my PC...need to find that thing been missing it for awhile.Will keep everyone updated.Only thing is one of the grate holders was missing in the box.How do I go about getting it?Email the company?


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 19, 2011)

how long do you guys season your news smokers?I also noticed I am getting a white smoke noW,started out blue smoke but now it Is not.I have been adding wood.maybe not getting hot enough fast enough,I set a cast iron pan on top of the factory wood pan.kinda got me stumped.


----------



## j4165y (Aug 20, 2011)

YOU are sooooo right.  The leaking smoke effects NOTHING there is pleny of smoke. Most of the guys on here do not know what they are talking about. You could have the door leak all the way around .... There is still enough smoke. If the door is leaking...Shut the vents... Wow its not rocket science. I have cooked 30 slabs of ribs, 200 chicken thighs, 15 whole chickens, 25 sausage links, 7 Briskets and 4 Salmons. I entertain 10 to 15 people 3 times a month... They cannot get enough. Apple wood for 2 hours is plenty for all meats. Your dry rub is the most important.. The only thing truly wrong with the smoker... Put foil or seal the wood tray.. To burn longer. I only use Apple or Pecan to smoke. 3hrs for ribs at 225* or 2.5hrs for chicken thighs at 225* and try my dry rub.

I use on Pork and Chicken Only

2/3 cup paprika
1/3 cup salt
1 1/2 cup light brown sugar

1 tablespoon ground mustard

1 Tablespoon Ginger

3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup granulated garlic
4 tablespoons granulated onion
1/4 cup chili powder
2 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
2 tablespoon cumin
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## 18wheelinman (Aug 20, 2011)

I made it to Harrisburg, PA in the afternoon after loading. Purchased mine, made it back home to Buckhannon, WV about 10 pm last night. Couldn't wait until this morning to put it together, so I stayed up late last night and assembly was quick. I am thinking about drilling a hole in the bottom of each leg and installing caster wheels. Though it concerns me the tack welds won't support the weight of the unit and meats inside. Has anybody else considered this idea?


----------



## 18wheelinman (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. I bought mine yesterday, too. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## pars (Aug 20, 2011)

Try a search here. I remember a real nice mod that someone here did adding a nice set of wheels that were on a frame. Something like a furniture dolly.
I wii do this with mine when I get a chance.:sausage:


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello 18wheelinman,

I drive truck myself.There was someone on the site that built a cart with casters on it for this smoker.I will loo around a bit and see if I can find it.I was checking out the mod thread on this thing.For the wood pan some people are using an old gas stove burner grate and a cast iron pan.Setting the grate over the burner and the pan on top the grate.I have a pan but no grate yet.I put the pan on top the factory wood pan and it didn't catch fire but the smoke was billowing white....not sure how to address that yet but looking around.Also the water pan problem is being resolved using a stainless steel caters pan. Here is a link to that thread I was speaking of

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here  

here's a link to the member who built a dolly for his

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/image/view/id/58048#58045


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I just took my chip pan and hammered all the air vents flat,so no flame can touch the wood.I have been running it for a couple hours using chunks.I have to say I thnk this is all a person would have to do to fix this problem.Never caught fire once,I was using dry wood also.and got the blue smoke I was looking for.Hope this helps.


----------



## 18wheelinman (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you, jimacc, for the links. I like that guys idea. I think I am also going to put a cabinet under mine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Can't wait to see some Q from it!


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Al, Yeah I think I am going to really like this thing.It seems to hold temps pretty stable also.I was looking for a SS steamer pan to replace the factory water pan.I found one on ebay for $21.If anyone knows where I can find one cheaper let me know.The pan was pretty close to the diameter of the inside of the smoker so it would work great on catching the grease to help keep smoker clean.I am cooking spares today,can't wait to taste the results.I am sorry no Qview.I am missing the cord to connect my camera to my pc.I need to just buy a new one because I am not going to find it probably.Well good smoking to ya!   Josh


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 22, 2011)

I also built a dolly just like in the link above, and instead of a steamer pan, I found a nice wilton lasanga pan at walmart that works perfectly, I just had to mod the tray that it fits in to make it sit right. I also set a cast iron skillet on top of the factory wood pan, but I also drilled three 1/2" holes in it for the heat to pass through a bit easier, and it works perfectly. All in all this smoker is fantastic for what it costs.


----------

